# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Ctrl V

## Cage

what's the last thing you have clipboarded ...........  ctrl v it! 

Matter that has a definite volume but no definite shape is a
a.	liquid.	c.	gas.
b.	solid.	d.	plasma.

----------


## est

Track & Confirm
You entered: 9449009699939342816927

Your Item's Status
Your item departed our JERSEY CITY, NJ 07097 sort facility on December 13, 2012.

----------


## Sagan

Edit: REMOVED.

----------


## brighter

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/revie...57e938d371en21

----------


## est

ZjIlc2wwgwE[

----------


## WintersTale

I don't believe your story

----------


## Cam

http://www.movie2k.to/Looper-watch-movie-2101190.html

Heh. Anyone want to watch Looper? Great link o.O

----------


## billius

you're hardcore

----------


## onawheel

http://imgur.com/gallery/cOzXJ

---------------------------

oh an imgur link... shock horror :/

----------


## Coffee

corpus callosum 
--- 
^ i'm just way too cool.

----------


## Antidote

A link to a picture of this guy.

http://i.cdn.turner.com/dr/teg/tsg/r...jacobbovia.jpg

----------


## SmileyFace

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wycwkbSB3yU

----------


## Sagan

Toad Licker

----------


## Anteros

178.137.81.24

IP for a spambot!!!!    ::

----------


## L

Keaschuk, R and Newtown, A. (2009). The Person with an Eating Disorder. In: Phil Barker Psychiatric and Mental Health Nursing, The Craft of Caring. 2nd ed. United Kingdom: Hodder Arnold. P. 278 - 285.

Wow mine wins  ::D:  references lol

----------


## rodeoanalysis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turntable.fm

----------


## JustGaara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1xs_xPb46M

 :Rofl:

----------


## SmileyFace

http://media-cache-ec2.pinterest.com...fje1aUpY_c.jpg

----------


## Sagan

I know. It's good advice. But often my anxiety gets the better of me.

----------


## Cage

01340491

----------

